# Ellis Amdur's definition of Jujutsu



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello, my sensei just received a very interesting quote from Mr. Ellis Amdur regarding the definition of Jujutsu, here is the link

http://www.geocities.com/gbi_club/ellis_about_terminologies_2.html

Let me quote the intersting parts:



> 1) The oldest Japanese martial arts were, as has been written, composite arts - lots of weapons, etc. Some of those arts emphasized close quarter's fighting, while others emphasized always moving so the edge of your blade was cutting at a range or angle that the enemy couldn't counter or block.


 
What do you think, friends? Any comments? I think Mr. Amdur is 100% right!

**Post edited to comply with Martial Talk Copyright Policy**


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 24, 2006)

Ummm....about 50-50, I'm not sure what to think really......some things are pretty acurate but opinionated. Its worth a read, I'll wait to see what others say first, if I want to add anything.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Jan 31, 2006)

The description given by Ellis is accurate.  Jujutsu is a generic term, and like so many other things is never totally seperate from the cultural context and era.  Jujutsu has changed dramatically over the years.  

The is not a bad thing, that is just the way stuff is...everything for that matter.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------

